

On Students Who Are Full of It - Alex3917
http://chronicle.com/article/On-Students-Who-Are-Full-of-It/127755/

======
cafard
Having been amply full of it myself, I don't think that such a student is the
worse for a pint or two of red ink all over the paper or exam. If you will be
remembered as a good writer, it is because other people have managed to read
through your work. A hard grader can be as good a friend to the budding writer
as a smart tester can be to the programmer.

